# Motherboard experience guide



## cdawall (Sep 27, 2017)

I will update this as I use them or see them used. As of right now the easiest boards I have used that aren't "mining" boards are the Asus products. Tons of guides on how to set them up and tons of guides for tweaking them to work in your specific needs.

*Asus*

Z170 pro gaming --6 cards (none of the BIOS's seem to allow the M.2 to function with a PCI-e adapter)
Z170 pro gaming Aura --7 cards
Z170-AR --7 cards
Z270-P --8 cards
Z270-AR --9 cards
Z270-K --7 cards

*MSI*
Z270 Gaming M5 --8 cards
Z170A GAMING PRO --7 cards
Z170A GAMING M5 --8 cards
Z170A PC MATE -- ***This board should do 6, however I had issues with more than 4 working***

*Asrock*
H81 PRO BTC--6 cards
H110 PRO BTC+ --13 cards
Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 -- ***This was another oddball, no matter which BIOS nothing was stable with more than 4 cards***
X99 Extreme 4 --4 cards max

*Gigabyte*
X99-P SLI --5 cards max


----------



## verycharbroiled (Oct 3, 2017)

Gigabyte UD3H Z97X: 5 cards, have not tested more than that.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 3, 2017)

I picked up one of the mining Asus B250 boards. 19 cards max it is something different I must say


----------



## Xazax (Oct 16, 2017)

FYI the ASUS B250 Mining expert board only supports 13 GPUs total or  8 Nvidia/8 AMD in Windows. You have to have "Mining" specific cards with Cluster BIOs in order to use all 19 GPUs.

I've personally used MSI Z170 Gaming m5/m7, the ASUS Z270-A, and the Asrock H110 PRO BTC. The ASROCK H110 PRO BTC By far the best Motherboard i've used for Mining, easy setup got 13 GPUs in Linux. The ASUS Z270-A board would be next never had issues with the board and even got 8 GPUs to work with M.2 Adapter. Had a lot of issues with the MSI Z170 boards, only had on that would run 7 cards in windows without any issues.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 16, 2017)

The Asus boards are definitely the easiest to deal with so far. I have two m.2 adapters on my Z270-P


----------

